# Preamplificador valvular para micrófono



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hace algunos días consultaron por un previo para micrófono, bueno, aquí uno de muy buenas prestaciones.

​
Según dice el Sr. Multisim posee las siguientes características:

Ganancia > 58db
Distorsión < -79db
Respuesta a la frecuencia (± 0.5db) desde 16Hz a 26KHz
Respuesta a la frecuencia (± 1db) desde 10Hz a 45KHz

*Indispensable:*
Fuente de alimentación placa regulada 
Filamentos alimentación CC preferentemente regulada
Armado: Con *todas* las reglas del arte.

El *CopyRight ©* de este artículo se encuentra registrado a nombre de la *Fogonazo INC.* con sede central en Islas Caimán.
Se permite la reproducción parcial o total, previo pago a la *Fogonazo INC* del canon establecido.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Otro diseño para la colección by Fogonazo Inc


----------



## Xander (Jul 28, 2011)

Disculpen la ignorancia, pero...

...¿que función cumplen las fuentes V2 y V3 que conectan los filamentos de las dos secciones?

yo supondría que son para alimentar los filamentos obviamente, pero la duda la tengo en la forma en que están conectadas...saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Esas forma solo a los efectos de la simulación son las fuentes de los filamentos precisamente, puestos de esa forma a los efectos de la practicidad de la simulación y no complicar el esquema inútilmente


----------



## Dano (Jul 29, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> Disculpen la ignorancia, pero...
> 
> ...¿que función cumplen las fuentes V2 y V3 que conectan los filamentos de las dos secciones?
> 
> yo supondría que son para alimentar los filamentos obviamente, pero la duda la tengo en la forma en que están conectadas...saludos!



La12AX7 es un dual triodo, basicamente son dos triodos en uno, tiene todo doble incluyendo los filamentos, la valvula de por sí trae en serie los filamentos para poder usar una fuente de 12v, aunque tambien incluye un tap entre los mismos para poder alimentar ambos con 6.3v

Buen diseño fogo, gusta gusta...


----------



## Xander (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah okay!, entiendo, el simulador lo muestra de esa forma, pero físicamente la 12AX7 trae en serie los dos filamentos...vale.


----------



## Selkir (Jul 29, 2011)

Tengo algunas preguntas al respecto de este pre:
1- ¿Los filamentos se tienen que alimentar con dos fuentes independientes o puede ser la misma para las dos válvulas?
2- ¿Con que tipo de micrófono se puede utilizar este pre?
3- ¿Como se podría utilizar con señales balanceadas?
4- Si lo quiero usar en una mesa de mezclas, ¿donde se debería conectar, al mic in o al line in?

De momento creo que esas son todas las preguntas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> Tengo algunas preguntas al respecto de este pre:
> 1- ¿Los filamentos se tienen que alimentar con dos fuentes independientes o puede ser la misma para las dos válvulas?


Puede ser la misma fuente para las 2 válvulas, incluso sacrificando algo de calidad podría ser un simple transformador de 6Vca.


> 2- ¿Con que tipo de micrófono se puede utilizar este pre?


Dinámico.


> 3- ¿Como se podría utilizar con señales balanceadas?


Mediante un transformador de audio especifico para esa aplicación, por ejemplo *Jensen*


> 4- Si lo quiero usar en una mesa de mezclas, ¿donde se debería conectar, al mic in o al line in?


Line In


> De momento creo que esas son todas las preguntas.


Me alegro


----------



## Selkir (Jul 29, 2011)

mmm entiendo...
Me imagino que si quisiera conectar un micro de condensador debería aislar la conexión entre el micro y el trafo que desbalancea la señal con un par de condensadores, y usar una alimentación externa para mic, ¿verdad? Creo que la cosa se complica. ¿Valdría la pena hacer todo ese montaje?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2011)

no se que intentas hacer ya que no es muy claro, pero poner un micrófono a condensador, con un trafo que vale una muy buena cantidad, cuando estos estan previstos par micrófonos dinámicos con una entrada tipica de unos 200 a 600 ohms, es un verdadero desproposito


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2011)

Todo depende del "micrófono a condensador", si fuera de este tipo, en general, ya vienen con su propio previo y fuente phantom.


----------



## Selkir (Jul 29, 2011)

ya, también tienes razón, Pandacba.
En verdad es que me encanta el sonido que dan las vávulas en los micrófonos. No hace mucho un amigo trajo uno de condensador con una válvula para sonorizar el piano de cola y me quedé maravillado con el sonido que sacaba, así que viendo este esquema se me ha encendido el led y he dicho: heee tal vez se pueda hacer algo para usarlo con los micros de condensador que tengo...

Pero bueno, si me animo a hacer el pre (más bien conseguir money) haga uno para probar con los SM58 y SM57.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Todo depende del "micrófono a condensador", si fuera de este tipo, en general, ya vienen con su propio previo y fuente phantom.



Si, de normal uso el AKG C3000. Se que eso se alimentan con el phantom de la mesa, Por eso dije de usar una fuente de alimentación externa.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2011)

Asi es Fogonazo, ese ya es otra cosa, cambia radicalmente la historia


----------



## nico delmar (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo, disculpame si pregunto una obviedad, pero ¿de cuánto sería la impedancia de entrada de ese pre?

Tengo un par de zócalos y de ax7's, veré si encuentro algún trafo por ahí para probarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2011)

nico delmar dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, disculpame si pregunto una obviedad, pero ¿de cuánto sería la impedancia de entrada de ese pre?
> 
> Tengo un par de zócalos y de ax7's, veré si encuentro algún trafo por ahí para probarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Así como esta 6800 Ω + 47 pF, no habría inconveniente en hacerla menor o mayor.


----------



## alan54321 (Dic 26, 2011)

hola igual es una pregunta tonta pero si me la aclararas a mi me ayudaría a entender el diseño
¿por que no hay ningún control de ganancia, tono o volumen en el diseño?


----------



## AMiranda (Feb 25, 2012)

enhorabuena por el diseño!

varias preguntas:

1-¿por qué usas doble condensador de 470nF y 470uF?

2- los filamentos entonces no se pueden alimentar con corriente alterna?? tendría mucho ruido "microfónico"

3-Tengo un trafo de entrada de calidad: en el caso de querer modificar el diseño, usar sólo una 12ax7 y colocar un trafo de entrada 150:10k (1:6), ¿la ganancia sería mucho menos que 58db?

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2012)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> enhorabuena por el diseño!
> 
> varias preguntas:
> 
> 1-¿por qué usas doble condensador de 470nF y 470uF?


Esa configuración se emplea para compensar la *ESR* (*E*quivalent *S*eries *R*esistance) del capacitor electrolítico y mejorar la respuesta a frecuencia del previo.
El electrolítico posee alta *ESR* y el cerámico baja.


> ...2- los filamentos entonces no se pueden alimentar con corriente alterna?? tendría mucho ruido "microfónico"


Ruido microfónico es la captación de "Sonido" en forma directa por la válvula.
La alimentación por CC de los filamentos es para evitar la posibilidad de que se cuele zumbido de la red eléctrica al previo.


> ...3-Tengo un trafo de entrada de calidad: en el caso de querer modificar el diseño, usar sólo una 12ax7 y colocar un trafo de entrada 150:10k (1:6), ¿la ganancia sería mucho menos que 58db?
> 
> Un saludo!


Tal vez se podría conectar el transformador al revés, con lo cual la ganancia total micrófono + previo aumentaría, pero para una respuesta mas precisa habría que hacer ensayos.
En este caso habría que reemplazar la resistencia de polarización de 6k8 Ω y que el transformador trabaje con la única carga de la grilla de la válvula y una resistencia de alto valor 470KΩ (Por ejemplo).


----------

